# Happy Christmas and New Year



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hello Everyone







Just popping into say I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and New Year...and don't overdo it







remember plenty of rest, getting the family to wait on you hand and foot, getting a comfy chair in front of the fire and take it easy...let everyone else run round like headless chickens! Best Christmas Wishes to you all, here is hoping for a pain-free and healthy (well as healthy as we can get) holidays for everyone!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

How did you make out Clair? Still kicking?I hope so! I'm still hanging in there, and not too terribly drained. However, have some company coming in tomorrow - which will be fun, but also tiring.How's everybody else doing? Did your holiday plans knock you out? Hope you're all hanging in there!


----------

